# Sticky  Avian Vets List



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

As there doesnt appear to be one on this board I thought it may be worth starting a list that people can add to with avian vets that they can recommend. Hopefully the Mods can make this a sticky for the Bird Health and Nutrition forum:

*SOUTH ENGLAND (GLOUCESTERSHIRE, WILTSHIRE, OXFORDSHIRE)*

*GREAT WESTERN EXOTIC VETS*
Unit 10 Berkshire House,
County Park,
Shrivenham Road,
Swindon SN1 2NR
Tel: 01793 603 800 Fax: 01793 603 801
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.gwexotics.com

*Neil A Forbes BVetMed DipECZM(Avian) FRCVS*
RCVS Recognised Specialist Zoo & Wildlife (Avian)
European College Recognised Specialist Avian Medicine
President of the European College of Zoological Medicine

Great Western Exotic Vets is the only full time Specialist staffed, avian and exotic animal specific veterinary service in the Southern UK. They have a dedicated team of three vets specifically trained to care for the everyday needs of exotic pets, and offer consultations 7 days a week INCLUDING BANK HOLIDAYS and have qualified avian vets available 24x7 to deal with out of hour emergencies.

If your exotic pet is already under the care of another vet you can go to them for a second opinion (i.e. you then become their client, which is what we did) or you can go as a referral case (in which case you go back to your vet after treatment), the latter needs your vet to refer you to them but means that if your own vet needs help dignosing a problem with your vet, you and they can get expertise help from Neil and his team who are really lovely people.

They are also happy to provide clinical advice, interpret radiographs and laboratory results for colleagues in other veterinary practices as they genuinely want to help save lives and prevent suffering.

Their practice is very good too its a tier 3 RCVS accredited veterinary hospital, providing ventilated, disease control bird hospital accommodation with a vet and nurse on site 24 hours a day, and full on site laboratory services for birds and other exotic pets. Services include include endoscopy, microsurgery, MRI and CT Scanning, fluroscopy, identichips etc.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Craig Hunt BVetMed, CertSAM, CertZooMed, MRCVS
Chine House Veterinary Hospital
Sileby Hall
Cossington Road
Sileby
Loughborough
Leicestershire
LE12 7RS

Telephone: 01509 812445



Brian Stockdale BVMS, MRCVS
Meadow Lane Veterinary Centre
9 Meadow Lane
Loughborough
Leicestershire
LE11 1JU

Telephone 01509 212437


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

we have used both craig & brian in leicester & highly recommend!


hawksport said:


> Craig Hunt BVetMed, CertSAM, CertZooMed, MRCVS
> Chine House Veterinary Hospital
> Sileby Hall
> Cossington Road
> ...


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheshire
Richard Jones
Avian Veterinary Services
Gauntlet Birds of Prey
Manchester Road
Knutsford
Cheshire
WA16 0SX
Tel: 01565 654131

Mr M D Standford
Birch Heath Veterinary Centre
Birch Heath Road
Tarporley
Cheshire
CW6 9UU
Tel: 01829 733777


----------



## crumpet (Dec 3, 2014)

thank you for the list


----------



## crumpet (Dec 3, 2014)

really handy


----------



## crumpet (Dec 3, 2014)

absoloutley fabulous


----------



## Dawn Grantham (Jul 22, 2015)

We at Parrotlife and the charity I work Parrot Rescue UK with use Manor Vets in the midlands, great avain vet.


----------

